# Looking for carpentry work



## ambrosia1973 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi I'm new to this my family and I would like to move to canada I'm a carpenter with 15 years experience in timber frame 1st and 2 nd fix and also joinery i can make stairs windows ect but I have no clue were to start any help anyone could give would be great thank you


----------



## James19 (May 8, 2014)

Why dont you use professional service of an agent so that they can help you with employment. I dont know if they charge reasonably but you can look up their reviews.


----------

